# "Quick Links" navigation MIA?



## amycurl (Jan 24, 2012)

What happened to the "Quick Links" shortcut in the top navigation? I'm not sure if I have the title right, but it allowed you to pull up today's posts, your posts, your threads, etc....

Right now, I'm just seeing New Posts, Mark Forums Read, and Open Buddy List before the Log Out....there's definitely more blank space than there was. Am I losing my mind? (this is always a possibility...)

Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 24, 2012)

It is still there, but some browsers can't "see" it - have you updated or changed your browser lately?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 24, 2012)

Make sure you have Javascript enabled in your web browser.  Note, this is Java*script*, not just Java which is a different thing altogether, despite their unfortunate similarity in names.

Javascript is not something that would be installed on a computer separately -- support for it should be built into the browser one is using to view web pages (such as this one).  But you might need to enable Javascript in the browser settings.

To enable JavaScript in Firefox:Menu path:
Tools | Options ( in Windows), or
Firefox | Preferences (in Mac), or
Edit | Preferences (in *nix)
... then Content

[√] Enable JavaScript​To enable Javascript in Internet Explorer:Menu path:
Tools | Internet Options | Security
... then Advanced

Scroll down to the _Scripting_ section.
Under _Active Scripting_:
(•) Enable
​You'll also find the pull down menus (like the Search and Quick Links menu items in the blue navigation bar at the top of the page) will provide much more utility with Javascript enabled.


----------



## amycurl (Jan 24, 2012)

Nope, I was trying to access via Chrome on my work PC, and it had been there yesterday....and it's here on my Apple home laptop in Firefox. Hunh. Thanks for the feedback.

Well, if it's a browser issue, I'll learn to live with it. Honestly, I thought I was losing my mind there for a few minutes this afternoon...it was around then I decided it was time to go home.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 25, 2012)

I've never even looked at Chrome (I don't like the idea of trusting Google with that much knowledge of everything I do on the web), but per this page you'll find the Chrome JavaScript setting here:

Click the wrench (tools) icon on the browser toolbar.
Select Options (Preferences on Mac and Linux; Settings on a Chromebook).
Click the Under the Hood tab.
Click Content settings in the "Privacy" section.


----------



## amycurl (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the specific advice. I've been pretty pleased with Chrome (having used it for almost two years now.)

I went into the settings and Javascript was enabled: _Allow all sites to run JavaScript (recommended)_

I'm starting to think it's more my laptop, which is developing Alzheimer's in its old age, and probably should be put out of its misery soon. However, I've trying palliative care to enhance the quality of its life as long as possible, although I know that there is no cure for the disease (a slowly-failing hard drive.)

Thanks again, Makai Guy!


----------

